# Some Issues with my 2018



## Mikey Tylutki (Apr 1, 2019)

Hello  

I have a 2018 Maxima and I am having so many issues with my paint and the overall quality
If the car. The whole front of my car looks like a disaster zone. I’ve been speaking with corporate on and off and I’m just so unhappy with how they have been treating this. Here’s a little back story. I used to work for a Nissan dealer in 2017/2018. In that time I got a 2014 Altima 3.5SL with 22 thousand miles on it. The valve body in the transmission went and it flooded and molded inside from a drain plug. I had the car for three months and made them take it back. I then started leasing a 2017.5 Maxima in December 2017. That car had hidden repairs done to it for leaking body seams prior to me leasing it. I had more body seams repaired on it whilst it was my vehicle. Long story short it was lemon lawed. I now have a 2018 Maxima replacement that I got in July 2018. I have 15,100 miles on it. I’ve had my steering wheel and auto braking/radar cruise control sensor replaced on it already on top of the paint issues. I’m just sort of at a loss for what to do and I would really appreciate some advice. I’m waiting for a call back from corporate today as per an email I sent on Saturday. I’ll post pictures as soon as I can. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## briang1120 (Apr 1, 2019)

I can relate to your frustration. I also have a 2018 Maxima and am experiencing numerous trim issues that Nissan states are not covered under vehicle warranty. Issues started within the first month of my lease... Significant brake caliper rust is an eyesore and diminishes the cars appearance. Per Nissan, calipers are an internal part and rust is not covered under warranty. All 4 calipers are brown and pitted. Front collision warning system is almost permanently unavailable (likely a sensor issue). Interior silver trim is peeling which leaves sharp edges on the door handles and window control buttons. I've sliced my finger on numerous occasions. Nissan is unwilling to make make any repairs.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well, you could buy caliper covers, as paint never seems to last. Like it or not a caliper is a big chunk of steel exposed to all weather conditions.
As to sensors well they require some cleaning and can stop functioning when dirty
https://www.thesilverlining.com/wes...-your-car-sensors-and-tips-to-keep-them-clean.

If you have chrome that is peeling on interior trim items, keep after the dealer. Should not happen but it does and not just on some Nissans.


----------



## briang1120 (Apr 1, 2019)

Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## Mikey Tylutki (Apr 1, 2019)

briang1120 said:


> I can relate to your frustration. I also have a 2018 Maxima and am experiencing numerous trim issues that Nissan states are not covered under vehicle warranty. Issues started within the first month of my lease... Significant brake caliper rust is an eyesore and diminishes the cars appearance. Per Nissan, calipers are an internal part and rust is not covered under warranty. All 4 calipers are brown and pitted. Front collision warning system is almost permanently unavailable (likely a sensor issue). Interior silver trim is peeling which leaves sharp edges on the door handles and window control buttons. I've sliced my finger on numerous occasions. Nissan is unwilling to make make any repairs.


Nissan customer service is the absolute worst! I cannot believe how they take care of their clients. I do feel kind of bad though. The case manager that was assigned to me, I think I almost or did make her cry. I am not sure. I was just yelling so much and snapping back at whatever BS she was saying to me about my car. I sent her an email apologizing for yelling and such, but I got so heated as they were not covering anything or helping me pay to get my front bumper repainted. When I figure out how to attach pictures I'll show you guys what it looks like. It is NOT good.


----------



## Mikey Tylutki (Apr 1, 2019)

I am trying to post a link but I do not have enough posts it said


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Mikey Tylutki said:


> I am trying to post a link but I do not have enough posts it said


You can go to "TOOLS" and then "FAQ" for additional help.
Here are several options to attach images:

* Go to the attachment window, where you will find a list of the allowed file types and their maximum sizes. Files that are larger than these sizes will be rejected. There may also be an overall quota limit to the number of attachments you can post to the board.

* Select "Insert Image" from the edit icons area. You will need the use of a web site where you have permission to upload pictures for this to work. Some suggestions include ImageStation.com, CarDomain.com, or your personal web space if your ISP provides some (many provide 5-10 MB to each user). Once you've uploaded your picture (preferably a GIF or JPG file) you will need the URL to the file. 

* Drag and Drop File Upload as shown below.


----------



## Mikey Tylutki (Apr 1, 2019)

never mind


----------



## Mikey Tylutki (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Those look like stone chips. I can't see any signs of the paint failing. Do you drive on dirt or gravel roads a fair bit? My other guess is sand and aggregate thrown on winter roads, or that you got stuck behind such a salt truck and it was flaying your bumper with salt pellets. I understand your upset but I kind of doubt the dealer or Nissan will repair that for you for free.
Found this article that might help you see what is the nature of the problem and what is involved to fix it.
https://funksautobody.com/bumper-stone-chip-explanation/

I will add that all those creases and angles on the bumper look like they may allow a stone to ricochet and hit another part of the bumper so that one stone could create 2 or 3 chips. I think your only solution to that is some type of clear coat film that gets applied as a protective layer. I think when you buy a car you also sometimes have the opportunity to add a special paint protection package.


----------



## briang1120 (Apr 1, 2019)

I agree... absolutely the worst!!


----------

